# Do you like puppy pictures?



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's a little itty bitty baby Kingdom. He sure didn't stay little for long! At 7 weeks he was 15 pounds. By the time he was 16 weeks he was around 45 pounds. And now at nearly 3 years old he sits at about 170ish. Enjoy!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Now that is a face for everyone to LOVE!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OMG....he was, and still is, SO FREAKING CUTE!!!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

oh my god you make me want a st bernard SO BAD


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

He's definitely a loveable one!!! Even when he tries to suffocate you. He doesn't realize how big he really is.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

one of my favourite breeds, especially as a puppy. thanks


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

What a big, lovable beast! Love him 

Question: if I remember, you got Kingdom from a backyard breeder. He looks so healthy... have you noticed any health issues as a result of his (possible) sketchy background?


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Want to hug!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

He's absolutely adorable!


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

NewYorkDogue said:


> What a big, lovable beast! Love him
> 
> Question: if I remember, you got Kingdom from a backyard breeder. He looks so healthy... have you noticed any health issues as a result of his (possible) sketchy background?


Haven't seen any really direct issues related from being backyard bred. We battled panosteitis and elbow hygromas when he was younger but they've since gone away. But for the most part (aside from the occasional limping which is usually caused from him acting a fool) he's healthy.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh, how adorable is that!?! I love those giant paws!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

HE'S SO FLUFFY I'M GONNA DIE!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Now that's one helluva snuggling partner....he's fabulous! Does he two-time snuggle, lol...he sure would keep me warm!


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

BoxerParty said:


> HE'S SO FLUFFY I'M GONNA DIE!


bahaha all i hear is that little girl from despicable me


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

They grow up so fast!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww! He looks like a great cuddler! Saint Bernards are so cute...as puppies and as adults. They are a great breed!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

He is absolutely ADORABLE .... I love his fluffiness


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Question, OP: when you titled this thread, were you expecting people to say "no. I hate puppy pics"? 'Cause if so, you may be in the wrong place... :wink:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

So darling My husband loves saint bernards.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Just about the perfect lap dog :-D.

He makes you just want to cwtch right up to him!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Soooooo cute and huggable!!!


----------

